# peugeot Boxer 2.8hdi timing belt came off



## allycat (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi All, 
I need your help, my peugeot Boxer 2.8HDI (2004 8 valve) had the timing belt changed and 2 days later the belt came off at around fifty MPH, i have taken cam out and looked at the shim buckets and they are all cracked on the top.Does this mean that the valves will definately be bent? 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

who replaced it you or a garage? If the latter why are you worrying? surely it is back in their hands for repair?


----------



## allycat (Aug 28, 2010)

Mechanic is now not available. so i am worried as i will have to pay to get it fixed.


----------

